

Banks Reluctant To Use 'White Hat' Hackers To Spot Security Flaws - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/11/05/361812463/banks-reluctant-to-use-white-hat-hackers-to-spot-security-flaws

======
_nullandnull_
It's hard to change a culture that has historically thought compliance equals
security.

